# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Wyoming

## raycan2

Any one from Wyoming?

----------


## nickster60

I am from Idaho Falls

----------


## montana

Montana

----------


## dmcginnis

Billings, Montana...and have friends in Cody, Wyoming.

----------


## journeybear

Try going to Community => Member List and doing an Advanced Search with "Wyoming" in the location field. It turns up a whopping 21 members.  :Disbelief:  You could also try "WY," but that will also turn up some irrelevant results, requiring some hands-on sorting. Keep in mind, not everyone puts their location in the location field. Of course, what you choose to do with this information is up to you.  :Smile:  But at least it shows there are some members from Wyoming roaming these pages ...

----------


## doc holiday

Raycan,  If you're anywhere near Jackson Hole, the great mandolin player & teacher Ben Winship lives up the hill in Victor Idaho.

----------


## Gates Richards

I'm from Wyoming!

----------


## montana

There are jams in thermopolis

----------


## bigskygirl

Put the Targhee Music Camp on your schedule for next August.  It's a fun camp and festival and Ben Winship is usually one of the teachers.  Ben also runs a fishing/music camp in montana that sounds nice.

----------


## montana

Winter Pick in Gardiner January 23-25.

----------


## Bill Bradshaw

> Any one from Wyoming?


Sheridan.

----------


## WELSrev

> Winter Pick in Gardiner January 23-25.


From Robert & Nichelle Grosvenor - the host & hostess

"I only ask that they are good, friendly folks.  See you there."

----------


## WELSrev

Hey Bill, I was wondering if you would chime in.  When is that jam in Sheridan usually held?

----------


## JAK

I'm 1,000 miles FROM Wyoming....

----------


## Bill Bradshaw

> Hey Bill, I was wondering if you would chime in.  When is that jam in Sheridan usually held?


We have one every Tuesday night at the senior center from 7 to about 10.  Also there is one the first two Sundays of the month at the Story community church (starts at 2:30), and the last two Sundays at the Dayton Community Center (starts at 6).

Bill

----------


## fredfrank

Used to live in Wyoming. My wife and I just got back from playing a gig in Glenrock. I now live in Idaho Falls.

----------


## mgap

> Any one from Wyoming?


Laramie

----------


## Nashville

Montana => Nashville. but I always count the antelope when I pass thru Wyoming!

----------


## Chuck Hooper

spent some time around rock springs,did boo koo fishing up on granite creek.knew a guy there who carved bears  out of dead trees with a chain saw.did some pack trips for tourists in the summers and ran a "gas station" for snow mobiles and the us mail in the winter.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

..

----------


## afhusband

I just moved from Cheyenne. They have a bluegrass jam at the library twice a month (2nd & 4th Saturdays, I think). It's a slow-jam mainly, but you'll meet some fine folks there.
The Paramount Coffee shop, downtown, just started having one the week we moved, so I'm not sure of the day/time.

----------


## AndreaA

I am just over the state line in Colorado, about a hour south of Cheyenne.

----------


## JeffD

I spent some time in a hospital in Cody once.

----------


## Bill Bradshaw

> I spent some time in a hospital in Cody once.


Hah hah, well I rode a subway in D.C. once. :Grin:

----------


## Pjones3

I Live in Cheyenne.

----------


## bohemianbiker

> Hah hah, well I rode a subway in D.C. once.


I rode my m'bike from a suburb of DC to WY about 1.5 years ago.  Man, I did not want to leave .....

----------


## mgap

I live in Laramie, Wyoming.  Home of the University of Wyoming and the Wyoming Cowboys.  I think I might be the only mandolin player here.  Mike Marshall and Chris Thile do come to play in our cultural events.

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

> I live in Laramie, Wyoming.  Home of the University of Wyoming and the Wyoming Cowboys.  I think I might be the only mandolin player here.  Mike Marshall and Chris Thile do come to play in our cultural events.


Take heart. Just sold an Eastman MD515 to a guy in Glenrock. Looks like its about 150 miles. Just dropped it off at UPS. He should have it in about 5 days.  :Wink:

----------


## Free2Speed

Saratoga

----------


## Gates Richards

I'm here in Lander.  There's an almost weekly jam at the coffee shop.  There's also an excellent scene over in Jackson.  Per capita, WY's high on the list!

----------


## bohemianbiker

What's the story behind the big mandolin Ten Sleep?  bb

----------

